
White House says all officials–except Trump&Pence–must wear masks at all times - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/white-house-directs-officials-to-wear-masks-at-all-times-inside-white-house-source-11589224333
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/t2snS](https://archive.vn/t2snS)

